# Couple of original 65 Schwinn Stingrays



## vastingray (Aug 12, 2020)

Original mar 65 J-33 and Jan 65 lime Standard  got em out for a couple pictures before the rain came lol


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 14, 2020)

Noice Tommy


----------



## vastingray (Aug 14, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Noice Tommy



Thanks brotha


----------

